# New and old Dukes charger model, any differences?



## Ratmaster2000

Okay with the new movie coming out (or is it out?), was just wondering if there are any differences between the old TV dukes of hazzard charger model and the new one for the movie (other then decals from what I saw)? Since the re-issue of the original is once again hard to find, I figure if the new kit is the same, I'd buy that and just use the extra set of decals I have for the old car.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Don't know about the real cars but I'd bet the farm that the new kit is the old kit in a new box.
If you're looking for the last reissue AMT did of the kit, you can still pick one up at:

www.megahobby.com


----------



## iamweasel

Sad thing is the damned Charger Ertl is using is actually a 69 Charger 500 with a regular 69 Charger grill. Maybe the new Dukes is the correct body type but I wouldn't hold my breath.
I can't believe that little flaw slid through, then again this is Ertl we are talking about.


----------



## Gray-headed Art

iamweasel said:


> Sad thing is the damned Charger Ertl is using is actually a 69 Charger 500 with a regular 69 Charger grill. Maybe the new Dukes is the correct body type but I wouldn't hold my breath.
> I can't believe that little flaw slid through, then again this is Ertl we are talking about.


It's the same old, same old '69 Charger that MPC (who owned the tooling at the time of the Dukes TV series) screwed up, about 25 years ago or so.

Art


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Ratmaster2000 said:


> Okay with the new movie coming out (or is it out?), was just wondering if there are any differences between the old TV dukes of hazzard charger model and the new one for the movie (other then decals from what I saw)? Since the re-issue of the original is once again hard to find, I figure if the new kit is the same, I'd buy that and just use the extra set of decals I have for the old car.


Yep, it's the same General Lee kit. I had the chance to sprue fondle one that was open at Wal-Mart & it's exactly the kit I remember building in the 80's. I've seen the General in the movie with the old "01" font & the simplier looking "01", too. They must change it in the movie at some point.

Same thing with Daisy's Jeep, it's reboxed. Here's the mentality of the big companies "rebox it & no one will notice" theory- I picked up a reprop of Daisy's Jeep about a year ago, way before we knew anything about the new movie, so I got the old box art with Catherine Bach (Yummmmm!). Back then she had an old "Golden Eagle" CJ Jeep. The movie Jeep model is the same CJ Jeep kit, even though Jessica Simpson is driving a new Rubicon Jeep!

"Hey, they woln't notice!"

Yea, right.  

I'll still pick up a General Lee, though. Always loved that car!


----------



## Ratmaster2000

Yup, ill pick up another as well, just make it look like the TV series version, don't want to corrupt a great model by associated it with the new movie


----------



## iamweasel

I have a couple of the revell Pro-Modeler '69 Chargers with the correct body and if the scales match up (I haven't checked) I'll use one to make a decent General Lee.
Ertl's is fine as in that Bette Midler song "from a distance".


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Ratmaster2000 said:


> Yup, ill pick up another as well, just make it look like the TV series version, don't want to corrupt a great model by associated it with the new movie


That's the good part, Rat. The movie car is (after a bit into the movie) identical to the TV car. Can you imagine the hissy fit all the Hazzard fans would have if the General wasn't the _exact_ same??

Almost like Trek fans seeing the _Enterprise_ painted red! :lol:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob

Or this!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*Blast-phimer!!! :roll: *


----------



## iamweasel

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Or this!


Now, see I wouldn't touch that model in a lifetime. The MectroGrommet is 1.0005893450129453 of a millimeter too far left of the protohydraulic continium nut.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

You noticed that too, huh?

:lol:


----------



## Zombie_61

I _thought_ it looked a little odd, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## 747

Yeah, I've noticed a difference - bring back Catherine Bach! This Simpson chick has turned me completely off after seeing her video clip of some crap song.


----------



## iamweasel

747 said:


> Yeah, I've noticed a difference - bring back Catherine Bach! This Simpson chick has turned me completely off after seeing her video clip of some crap song.


There was actually a song in Simpsons video?? I wonder how I missed that?


----------



## 747

iamweasel said:


> There was actually a song in Simpsons video?? I wonder how I missed that?


Yeah, well provocative dancing is one thing, but being a "you know what" is another... Maybe I'm just getting too old!


----------



## iamweasel

747 said:


> Yeah, well provocative dancing is one thing, but being a "you know what" is another


You make that sound like a bad thing.  
Bad girls need luv'in too.


----------



## roadrner

747 said:


> Yeah, I've noticed a difference - bring back Catherine Bach! This Simpson chick has turned me completely off after seeing her video clip of some crap song.


Would have to agree on the return of Bach. rr


----------



## lisfan

they all look the same upside down. lol


----------



## Sword of Whedon

> Yup, ill pick up another as well, just make it look like the TV series version, don't want to corrupt a great model by associated it with the new movie
> 
> That's the good part, Rat. The movie car is (after a bit into the movie) identical to the TV car. Can you imagine the hissy fit all the Hazzard fans would have if the General wasn't the exact same??
> 
> Almost like Trek fans seeing the Enterprise painted red!


See, everyone keeps calling me insane for Galactica, but here you are expressing the same sentiments. Why is it not OK to blaspheme the Dukes or Trek, but is OK to rape Galactica?

And don't give me the "because the original sucked". Dukes was a crappy TV show with 4 virtually identical plots that went on for 7 seasons, and we all loved it anyway.


----------



## iamweasel

The General Lee and the Enterprise were the bigger stars of their shows. Galactica herself I never saw as the star of BSG and she isn't now, still, they improved the show so an updated Galactica is fine in my book. She also looks a lot meaner in her new incarnation.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Sword of Whedon said:


> See, everyone keeps calling me insane for Galactica, but here you are expressing the same sentiments. Why is it not OK to blaspheme the Dukes or Trek, but is OK to rape Galactica?


Now wait a minute. One of those quotes was mine & I never bashed Classic BSG. Thought it was a bit corney after watching it after growing up a bit, but never bashed it. I love the old series & think of it fondly. The only thing I bashed was "BSG 1980". Even back then at ten years old I could see the blatant production flaws. :freak: 
And classic Dukes... still love it! And I wouldn't mind seeing the movie. Matinee, of course. :thumbsup: Hey, I'm poor!


----------



## Captain April

Okay, in spite of my long-time adoration for the General Lee, I'm not quite up on what the problem is between the model and the actual car.

Could someone kindly point out the discrepancies, and point me in the direction of which '69 Charger _is_ the correct one, so I can avoid this issue in the future?

Thank you.


----------



## bigbadstu

the major discrepancy is the shape of the roof. the '69 Charger 500 had a flush rear window similar (probably identical to) the Daytona and '70 Charger, Road Runner and other B-Body Mopars. the flush window helped aero for NASCAR racing (for teams too poor to run Daytonas). the Dukes' Charger (not a 500) has the tunnel rear window.

the MPC/ERTL/AMT kit has the 500 roofline. if you want to build an accurate Dukes Charger you'll need the Revell-Monogram '69 Charger kit, and spend a few hours sanding off the vinyl roof.

the RMX kit includes a Confederate flag on the decal sheet (at least it did a few years ago when i built mine) and "General Stuart" graphics that were most likely the product of a civil war buff's acid trip. You'll still need the AMT kit for the General Lee graphics, American Racing Vector wheels and the door numbers.

as 1:1 GLs were powered with various engines, the choice of powerplant is up to you. the only no-no is a Slant Six, as all the GLs had V8s of various sizes.

you could build a "post-jump" General Lee, with the frame bent and the brush guard askew. i remember seeing more than one jump that buckled the rear quarter panels upon landing.


----------



## iamweasel

bigbadstu has it exactly right. The Ertl/AMT General did use the 500's body with the flush rear window style which is what Dodge used for the Daytona.
It is by no means a "small" discrepancy either, pretty much akin to Ertl/Amt making a Star Trek 1701 Enterprise with square nacelles.


----------



## Captain April

Thanks.

Now that you mention the discrepancy, I'm surprised I didn't notice it myself.


----------



## James Henderson

iamweasel said:


> ...pretty much akin to Ertl/Amt making a Star Trek 1701 Enterprise with square nacelles.


Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## iamweasel

James Henderson said:


> Don't give them any ideas.


Well, it's not like they would actually......Oh good lord you're right, this is Ertl we are talking about.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Heaven help us!


----------



## Alien

There was a great article in the January 2002 edition of Scale Auto magazine detailing how to convert the Monogram Promodeler Charger kit into an accurate General Lee.

Worth a look if you can find a copy

Alien


----------



## Whiter

Does anybody know who owns the molds for the big 1/16 scale MPC General Lee? THAT would be an excellent re-release. While they're at it, how about the 72 Petty Charger too.


Whiter


----------



## Capt. Krik

Whiter said:


> Does anybody know who owns the molds for the big 1/16 scale MPC General Lee? THAT would be an excellent re-release. While they're at it, how about the 72 Petty Charger too.
> Whiter


RC2 should own the molds for the 1/16th General Lee. Likewise for the 1/16th Petty Charger if they still exsist. That one I've been waiting for them to rerelease. That was a hell of a kit. nicely detailed, even had weld marks on roo cage and chassis components. Plus it had that clear body so you could display the interior.


----------



## irishtrek

The only difference between the 1/16 scale Petty Charger and the General Lee was the body, least thats what I saw in scale auto enthuiast about 25 years ago. Local hobby shop finnaly got the General Lee kit from the movie this paast week and the model shown on the side has the correct back glass.


----------



## 88cuttyclassic

the difference i notice in the old and new general lee model kit is the lack of the flag on the roof in the box pic.


----------



## irishtrek

Probably RCERTL just being politicaly correct is all.


----------



## irishtrek

Went to the hobby shop today and looked at the General Lee 1/25 scale kit from the movie and and it does how the flag on top of the General.


----------



## LUKE'57

There were a LOT more differences in the 1/16 stock cars and the General Lee. The stock cars had one of the best detailed purpose built race car chassis and intertior setups ever kitted in any scale while the General Lee used a portion of that chassis along with some street car interior bits and pieces that made it neither fish nor fowl. There were two bodies for the two racing versions also. The Petty kit with the clear body had some major front tire clearance issues that were addressed on the K&K Insurance #71 version. Everything considered, the big General Lee looked a lot like what it was supposed to be-a race car that had been modified with enough stock equipment to make it passabley street legal. AND, it's got the correct roof also.


----------



## moparmark

*vehicle photos*

If anyone is looking for some reference pictures of different vehicles used in The Dukes of Hazzard such as Hughie Hoggs VW convertable, go to 

http://www.angelfire.com/80s/dukesofhazzard/vehicles.html#27

there are some pretty neat stuff there in case you want to build other Dukes vehicles


----------



## RB67

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Or this!


 :roll: 

I needed that, thanks.


----------



## Ziz

iamweasel said:


> I have a couple of the revell Pro-Modeler '69 Chargers with the correct body and if the scales match up (I haven't checked) I'll use one to make a decent General Lee.
> Ertl's is fine as in that Bette Midler song "from a distance".


 I'm working on that too. The only thing you really need from the Ertl kit is the wheels, decals, front push bar and maybe the roll cage, but even the cage on the Ertl one isn't accurate to the real General.


----------



## 38crush

i could be wrong because I am not that big of a hazzard fan. But I also heard original issues rear window is not correct with the one in the tv series.

38 crush


----------



## racergt

I just got a general lee model on the box it shows the correct body but when you open it it's the 500 body.........


----------



## artic316

Ratmaster2000 said:


> Okay with the new movie coming out (or is it out?), was just wondering if there are any differences between the old TV dukes of hazzard charger model and the new one for the movie (other then decals from what I saw)? Since the re-issue of the original is once again hard to find, I figure if the new kit is the same, I'd buy that and just use the extra set of decals I have for the old car.


 
Yes tos had the goog ol boys and the movie has the give it up boys.TOS had Bo and Luke and the new one has beavus and butthead.


improvise,adaptand overcome,we are the brotherhood of modelers.


----------



## Zombie_61

Captain April said:


> Okay, in spite of my long-time adoration for the General Lee, I'm not quite up on what the problem is between the model and the actual car.
> 
> Could someone kindly point out the discrepancies, and point me in the direction of which '69 Charger _is_ the correct one, so I can avoid this issue in the future?


Just to put the major inaccuracies of the AMT kit in one post, here they are:

1. The roll bar is not only inaccurate, but it sticks out of the car's windows if built as-is.

2. The decals for the words "General Lee" that go on the roof of the car over the doors are too long.

3. The rear window is incorrect; it sits flush when it should have the aforementioned "tunnel" configuration.

4. The other details on the AMT kit are considered to be soft and/or inaccurate according to several General Lee fansites.

The roll bar is an easy fix--scratchbuild a new one, or modify the one that comes with the kit. The "General Lee" decals are also easy to correct; either cut out and apply each individual letter so that they are closer together, or buy a set of accurate aftermarket decals.

The rear window and inaccurate/soft details are much more problematic, obviously. You can either modify the AMT kit, or you can build the Revell '69 Charger kit with the correct body type and use the AMT kit's wheels, rollbar, pushbar, decals, etc. If you use the Revell kit you'll have to sand off the "vinyl roof" texture, but it is considered to be a much more accurate kit than AMT's.

Please keep in mind, I've never built the AMT kit (not yet, anyway), and by no means do I consider myself an expert by any measure. But I do _own_ the kit, and I discovered this information while searching the internet for information about the General Lee. Hope it helps!


----------



## irishtrek

racergt said:


> I just got a general lee model on the box it shows the correct body but when you open it it's the 500 body.........


Could that be considered "false advertisment"? :wave:


----------

